# Topics > Applications > AI in politics >  Political Speech Generation, University of Massachusetts Amherst, Amherst, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

github.com/valentin012/conspeech

"Political Speech Generation"

by Valentin Kassarnig
January 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Politicians are so predictable, a robot can literally write their speeches"

by Brian Fung 
January 25, 2016

----------

